# Nock Question



## paulpaul (Jun 27, 2008)

How tight or loose should the nock of the arrow fit on the string? I know if it's to tight, this can change the flight of the arrow. But how do you determine if it's to tight???


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Place a arrow on the string and hold the bow with the arrow point facing the floor. Tap the string with your finger and the arrow should come off. In years past I have gone as far as to stick my nocs in boiling water (to make them plyable) and seat them each on the string. Now i just shoot them.


----------



## paulpaul (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks.....


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

What he said!


----------

